

Hacker News Jobs - jgrahamc

If only HN had a jobs board for non-YC companies.  As a hiring manager I'd pay $$$ to be able to advertise on that page.  Currently, I can pay referral fees to employees, ridiculous % to recruiters, or a fortune to the likes of LinkedIn.<p>The HN community is of high quality and could easily be monetized.  I realize that PG doesn't need to do this (or perhaps) want, but I bet there are many others here (job seekers and hiring managers) who would benefit from such a service.<p>Perhaps I should just hack the arc code and send it to PG :-)
======
nimmen
i think stackoverflow job board is quite good and has a lot of similar
competency folks as here(maybe more in tech sense), if you dont know it
already you could try looking there

------
revorad
we do have the monthly who's hiring posts which are quite popular.

